# what color are these?



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

1








2


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)




----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

The first one looks like a blue grizzle mismarked saddle, and the second is a red velvet mismarked saddle.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

mikel said:


>


These are both ash-red grizzles. The second one is probably het while the first is probably pure.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks,the last 2 yb are from a red hen and a almost white cock(small pecks of black at the neck and black beak)


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

all of them will be racing next year,we are joking around that when this yb fly it will be a joy to watch different color flying around the loft


----------



## APF_LOFT (Aug 9, 2010)

bro i think your bird is not pure racing pigeon this are not good for racing. maybe it have fancy gene like muff.
i saw some feathers growing in his/her toes.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

thanks bro,we will test it,if it brings good result the hen stays,if not then it will go


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

There are plenty of racers with muffs and feathered feet along with lots of other strange characteristics. Only way to find out if they are any good is to fly them, good luck!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Matt Bell said:


> There are plenty of racers with muffs and feathered feet along with lots of other strange characteristics. Only way to find out if they are any good is to fly them, good luck!


I agree. I have several with extra feathering on the legs/feet and a line with zipper frills.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> I agree. I have several with extra feathering on the legs/feet and a line with zipper frills.


Becky a " zipper frill " is that a homer with the feathers on neck that look like they spread out different directions? if so my moonlight jazz is one and she is vandenabeele x janssen BB white flight pied she is paired to a check pied, their youngster now is going to be a BB pied but i have noticed it has grizzling in the primary wing tips


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes  It is a trait that has been in racing pigeons since they were developed. Came from the Antwerp Smerle.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yes  It is a trait that has been in racing pigeons since they were developed. Came from the Antwerp Smerle.


here is her picture :0


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Beautiful! Wouldn't mind having some of her kids


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok- now I need some clarification....
I have a "zipper frill"- and was tolg that it was an indication of too much inbreeding....True or false?

Also, what does "mismarked saddle" mean?

Thanks.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

False. It's recessive but like I said, it was something that has been around for a while. It all depends on if both birds happen to be carrying the gene. Mine came from two birds that were completely unrelated and hadn't had a zipper frill in their recent ancestors.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> False. It's recessive but like I said, it was something that has been around for a while. It all depends on if both birds happen to be carrying the gene. Mine came from two birds that were completely unrelated and hadn't had a zipper frill in their recent ancestors.


Interesting. Thanks.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

NayNay said:


> Also, what does "mismarked saddle" mean?


A mismarked bird, is just a bird that does not show the preferred markings. Which is of course a show classification rather than a genetic one.

The term mismarked could be used for the white / colored parts of a pigeon, or the distribution of checks on the wing shield, or even when a third bar is present, depending on the show standards.

In the case of these saddles they would be called mismarked, due to the fact that there is color in the neck and face (which should be all white).

You can look at some pictures of American Saddle homers to compare what a saddle 'should' look like for the show bench.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks that makes sense- I have seen saddles that had the right- or no extra markings. Nice looking birds. I have a funny little bird with odd markings that I should put on ere for an ID sometime. She is an indigo I was told- but beyond that, she is splash, or something. I'll see if I have a picture...


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Ok Here she is~ maybe someone will come across this and give me and idea on what to call this this little hen's markings without me having to start a new thread...


----------



## ValencianFigs (Jul 10, 2010)

I am wondering if birds with zipper frills are good homers? I read somewhere (don't remember this was a long time ago.) but it said that it was an indication that they aren't good homers. I don't believe it but I just wanted to know from the racing people.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

NayNay said:


> Ok Here she is~ maybe someone will come across this and give me and idea on what to call this this little hen's markings without me having to start a new thread...


Looks like she could be an indigo T-pattern pied (or splash), though she doesn't show quite as intense a red in the pattern as my indigos do. Does she have a normal tail bar or is it absent? If it is absent, I would say she is definitely an indigo.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

She looks sooty as well, probably dirty too, to keep the beak dark.


----------



## rudolph.est (May 14, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> She looks sooty as well, probably dirty too, to keep the beak dark.


I am not sure whether either is necessary to keep the beak dark, since indigo doesn't really affect the beak color much.

We wouldn't be able to see sooty anyway, because of the T-Pattern, so I would assume there were no sooty until I had proof otherwise.

Similarly, I would assume that this bird were not dirty until it bred a dark legged chick. I would actually venture to say that she is probably not dirty, looking at the blue parts. My dirty birds all have a different darker shade of blue on the belly tail than this bird. But then again, there are definitely different dirty genes (the dirty in Archangels and archangel crosses is much darker than what I've seen in homers), so who knows.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

I got her as a YB, and the breeder said she was Indigo- but her patterning is what I was confused about...I guess the patterns in general confuse me.

She is presently awaiting the hatching of her first pair- the result of her finding a nice Grizzle to settle down with- LOL- I am curious to see what the "results" look like. 

Gotta finish that 3rd section so I can stop the breeding- I can't bring myself to throw away viable eggs! At least I have room for the young- so, even though it makes no sense in a racing loft to have babies being born now, I am ok with it. It gives me more practice on training YB, and heck- the babies are Cute! My spring baby boom won't be as relaxed and enjoyable, I am sure- exciting, yes, but hectic. So, the baies I have had hatch out over the last month- 4 total- plus these 2 are kinda special.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

she is beautiful naynay


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

mikel said:


> she is beautiful naynay


Thanks. I am quite fond of her. My son named her "Rico" back before we knew she was a hen- LOL. She is a very small bird. I am curious to see how her young turn out in appearance as well as performance.


----------



## mikel (Jun 9, 2011)

LOL "rico",i would name her "rica" now


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

mikel said:


> LOL "rico",i would name her "rica" now


Yup- that's kinda the plan, but names have a way of sticking. It's not like they come when called by their names anyway. Just a human convenience that makes it more fun when telling bird stories.


----------

